# homemade treats



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

a quick Google search gives lots of results, but I was curious what homemade treats you've all tried making (and that your dogs enjoyed!) 

I got a little inventive last night, which is what got me thinking. I buy beef femur bones for the dogs as a snack - they are chopped into 1 to 3 inch sections and have a tiny bit of meat on the bone and are full of marrow. I had a big supply of hollow ones that the dogs aren't interested in anymore, so I smeared some peanut butter on the inside, put them on a plate, and filled them with a couple of carrots and then with a blend of chicken broth, water, and pumpkin.

I froze them over night and the dogs loved them. in about 15 minutes they only got through about half of the 1 inch thick ones, so I popped them back in the freezer till next time. They seem like a pretty great (and healthy) distraction snack. Piper continued to eat hers even as I walked by holding the guinea pig, which is a rare occurrence!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That sounds delicious. However, just to warn you...most raw feeders more experienced than I do not recommend feeding weight bearing bones, such as the femur, as it can increase significantly tooth breakage. Maybe a softer raw bone like a chicken bone? But raw. Anyhow, just a caution.

I haven't made any for a while but I use to make liver treats. I used oat flour to hold things together, as it's a little healthier I think than other flour, though it's still a starch. Anyhow, for a treat...not such a big deal. I took a little tub of beef or chicken liver, one egg and put it through my Vita Mix, poured it into a bowl, added two cups of the oat flour, a very small amount of garlic. (I forget...maybe a very small clove) Some garlic is okay. Too much is not. Then I spread it all out in a 9x11, greased baking dish, sprinkled a little Parmesan cheese on top and baked for about 30 minutes on 350 F. Then cut into as tiny pieces as I could (maybe 1/4 ") and let cool on paper towels. I put enough for a couple of days into little freezer bags and froze, leaving one baggie in fridge for the present. Of course, little hand-outs too. Boy, it smelled up the house for a while. But the dogs were happy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The easiest ever treat I make are 'Molly's Cookies' no recipe I just 'wing it' LOL!
I combine a jar of baby food (Chicken w/vegeatables or Beef w/vegeatbles) 1 egg , chicken broth, garlic powder, and whatever kind of flour that I have on hand, to form a stiff dough, roll it out and cut with a cookie cutter..........place on greased cookie sheet in a 350 degree oven till done (how long depends on how thick you roll out the dough)I take them out when I see the edges turning brown hahaha! I have actually frozen this dough for using later when the batch is more than I want to make!


You can add flour to almost anything wet to make dog cookie dough!LOL!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Awwwww! MollyMuiMa you are the best!!! I've been reading the Melanie Travis series like potato chips and the latest ended with this recipe.

Dog Brownies
1lb liver
1C flour
2C cornmeal
2 eggs
1/2 C chicken broth or milk
Garlic powder to taste or not
Purée liver in food processor. Add liver and juices to dry ingredients in mixing bowl, add liquid if necessary. Pour mixture into greased brownie pan and bake for 25 minutes at 350. Must be refrigerated, can be frozen.

Laurien Berenson, "Unleashed"


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A variation on Mfmst's brownies that I call turkey brownies:

1# ground turkey
2 eggs
1 cup bread crumbs (maybe a little more)
a generous amount of parmesan cheese
and garlic powder (or not to taste)

I adjust the amount of dry ingredients as needed to make sure that it has a cohesive meatloaf type consistency. If I make a larger batch I use 2# ground turkey and 3 eggs and adjust to get the right consistency.

Put non-stick spray in either a 9x9 or 9x13 baking dish and press the mix in flat like brownie batter would be. Bake at 375-400 until the edges pull away from the pan. Cut into what ever size pieces you want. Mine are pretty small. The great thing about this is that if you are using it for training rewards you can hold it in your mouth to have it ready to deliver at just the right time. I freeze most of the pieces when I make it and take out just what I think I will need for a couple of days. I actually plan on making a batch tomorrow. I anticipate needing quite a lot of them over the weekend since we are going to work on some tracking skills.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you all for these recipes! 
I'll have to try them 



Poodlebeguiled said:


> However, just to warn you...most raw feeders more experienced than I do not recommend feeding weight bearing bones, such as the femur, as it can increase significantly tooth breakage.


Yes! The dog dentist told me this too, and we ended up taking away the horn and antler chews that the dogs had as well, since they were not recommend either. Neither Jasper nor Piper actually chew the bones; they just hold them between their paws and lick at the inside until it's edible (for both the marrow and the pumpkin). If they chewed I'd take them away - the pictures of broken teeth that the vet showed me were terrifying!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

No broken teeth, especially for Jasper. Didn't you have some dental concerns with him?


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I did, yes! that's how I got the opportunity to speak to a canine dental specialist. she told me about the dangers of things that are too hard, but said that if they're not hard chewers that if I keep an eye on them they'll probably be okay.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

I like making dried treats they can be done in dehydrator, oven on low setting or I have an aga with low temp bottom oven.
Doing things like slices of chicken, beef, liver, heart, kidney are all way cheaper than buying and you know where the meat has come from. Other things which go down well dried are sweet potato, rolled fish skin, strawberries, anything you fancy trying.


----------

